# Car or bike



## rambogto (Jan 7, 2007)

On these first nice days of spring in Chicago I have trouble which on which toy to ride when I have time, arty:

Who else has this problem???:willy:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I ride the bike for quick runs to the post office or bank. Sometimes for a night or two out with the boys.


----------



## Junya (Apr 19, 2008)

It kinda depends on how fast i want to go....


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Rolling 2 wheel Coffins…Be careful out there… And please don't tell me you are safe and sane and nothing will happen, BS...


----------



## rambogto (Jan 7, 2007)

I ride 07 street bob ( harley) set up for 2

Whats everyone else riding/:cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

rambogto said:


> I ride 07 street bob ( harley) set up for 2
> 
> Whats everyone else riding/:cheers


Nothin that fancy, just a `98 Dyna Glide Convertable. Lots of extra chrome. Looking for a turbo or supercharger kit.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Trek 21 speed Road Bike. With double water bottle holders!!


----------



## rambogto (Jan 7, 2007)

don"t drink those bottles at once or you might get a DUI.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Kinda related funny story. 

I have a friend that has a really nice 2007 Nissan Altima SE 3.5 with the 6 spd. 

Well he didn't want to get snow tires for the winter and beat it up over the winter in Pittsburgh, so he did what all Pittsburghers with nice cars do. He bought a 2004 Kia Rio with 13,000 miles for 6500 for a winter car. The Kia is great for slogging back and forth to work, the grocery store and just general beating around. 

Well he also has a Yamaha Road Star I think it is. So now he's questioning the reasons for keeping the Nissan. If it's nice out he takes the bike. If it's not he doesn't want to take the Nissan out, especially since he has a 1-1/2 car garage and a 1 car driveway, so he has to move the Kia to get to the Nissan. He has litterally put less than 500 miles on the Nissan since October. 

I've been riding the bike as much as possible, but mines a Schwinn 21 speed. I'll race you Judge. LOL


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Rukee said:


> I ride the bike for quick runs to the post office or bank. Sometimes for a night or two out with the boys.


I use mine for the lawn....


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

^^ HAHA must be fun mowing your lawn, donut capable? :willy:


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

haha, i ride a yamaha WR450 on super motos, and a giant 28 speed.


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

KTM 520EXC.... So you won't see me out on the road, unless I'm jumping the road....


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

69bossnine said:


> KTM 520EXC.... So you won't see me out on the road, unless I'm jumping the road....


ohh, come on. It's a blast riding an off-road bike on the road. And you can't beat 70mpg


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I`ve also got a Suzuki RL 250 trials bike I`ve had sense I was like 14 too, it`s awesome for climbing picnic tables, VW beetles, rock gardens, you name it.


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

Tri-Power said:


> ohh, come on. It's a blast riding an off-road bike on the road. And you can't beat 70mpg



Yeah, but it's not street legal.. The EXC is basically the race-520 with a headlamp and trip-meter....


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

69bossnine said:


> Yeah, but it's not street legal.. The EXC is basically the race-520 with a headlamp and trip-meter....


yah, that's how the wr is but in indiana all i had to do was add a side mirror, and signals. They do make some pretty sweet little LED kits if ur ever interested.


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

*With todays gas prices...*

..I ride the bike more and more. I try to hit the track a couple of times a month also. I usd to race cars, but motorcycles are much more fun.

I ride a Kawi ZRX 1200


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

Yeah, I've got kits available down here to street it, and I've never taken it of MSO so I could register and tag it... But there's nothing "exciting" to ride close enough to my home that I'd be inclined to street it there..

I've gotta pick up and go 40-50 miles to the nearest track or trail-park...


----------



## ZXGTO.com (Jan 18, 2008)

06 Kawasaki zx 10R 187RWHP. makes the goat feel like a lawn tractor.


----------



## Junya (Apr 19, 2008)

01 ducati 748s


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Nice Ducati!! I had a 1996 Yamaha FZR 600 red,blue, white, yellow, with red rims! Great bike but did not ride it much so sold it. At time I had my 99 black firebird forumula and my boat so I sold the bike. Still have my 20' Maxum Cuddy cabin boat 4.3 LX MerCruiser Vortec! Does not do bad, tried out several props when I first got it, friends with marina owner and was able to get 52mph on the water with a garmen gps.:willy:

Was looking at getting a 27' Baja. But got married and have two little kids, two cats, dog, house, and a goat. I like my goat too much to upgrade the boat situation right now!


----------



## Junya (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks!
Ya I'm looking to pick up a boat this season. something small for narragansett bay and something cheap.


----------



## bratt68 (May 4, 2008)

ZXGTO.com said:


> 06 Kawasaki zx 10R 187RWHP. makes the goat feel like a lawn tractor.


93 Kawasaki Ninja ZX11D1 Too many mods to mention. ZXGTO...you might be interested in our forum at Bigbikeworld Lots of info for the Ninja Series there


----------

